# new



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

HEY guys my name is david and i wanna start up a new tank i have a troical tank atm.but i wanna start up a cichlid fish tank i am going to go and buy a 50 gallon tank and add some of the small cichlid fish in there but they say u need a higer ph level so what i am going to is buy the tank heater and and fiter and things like that and gaval but i what i wanna know is it just like a troical fish tank set up but with a higer ph and how do i make the ph high thank you sorry about my spelling as i cant spell really good i hope you can help me thanks


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

different fish need different conditions.

African cichlids need a higher pH

south american need a lower pH.

let us know what type of fish you are looking at, and we can make some recommendations.


----------



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi again there was something i missed the lady at the pet shop told me to buy this ph gaval that makes the ph high is that all i need to make the ph ok


----------



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

i really dont know the diffremnts beetween the fish but i seen there ones i really like at the pet shop they had really nice colours and i they looked really small it was yellow and there was a big fish i seen look really nice but i think the one with the high ph is it hard to set up the tank


----------



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

oh yeah and plus i dont have a car so do u think it is possable to for me to carry a 5 foot fish tank home are they heavy when there is no water in there


----------



## acreal (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello David,

First of all, you should also have a look to read through the library in the chemistry section. For now start with this article for your current question.

There are various ways of raising your water's pH, but first of all you should test your water to know the pH it has out of the tap. Maybe your water is suitable for African cichlids as is.

If you pH is too low you will need to treat your water somehow, using either special gravels, limestones or plain baking soda.

To get your water tested, you can use a test kit or have it tested at the pet shop probably. You should really consider buying a test kit if you do not own one already though, for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.

PS: Punctuation really makes your posts easier to read for other.


----------



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

thank you for helping me so thats all i have to do is just set it up like a narmall fish tank but troicaial fish tank but just make sure the ph is high is all


----------



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

i am realy look faward to getting this new tank and i have been able to sleep for days cos i am so happy tha i am getting this fish tank with there really nice looking fish


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

David00 said:


> thank you for helping me so thats all i have to do is just set it up like a narmall fish tank but troicaial fish tank but just make sure the ph is high is all


Assuming you mean "normal" and "tropical" tanks, what's the difference in your opinion?
Also what do you think is high PH?
Finally, if you want to do something about your PH, you should:
1 - know the PH your fish desire.
2 - know the PH that is coming from your water source.


----------



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

thank you i have just found the fish i want to kept and its called the white clound thats the one i want to kept thank u


----------



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

what i mean is just say u were going to set up a fish tank for troical fish all u need is a heater filter and gaval and food so all i wanna know is do u just need to rise the ph level to kept cichlid fish


----------



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

i am going to bed i will see if any one has wrote anything here when i wake up again


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

David00 said:


> thank you i have just found the fish i want to kept and its called the white clound thats the one i want to kept thank u


If you mean Tanichthys micagemmae, they are not cichlids. I did a quick search and they need a temperature of 18-22 degrees celcius and a pH between 6.5 and 7, which is rather low, more like american cichlids.



David00 said:


> what i mean is just say u were going to set up a fish tank for troical fish all u need is a heater filter and gaval and food so all i wanna know is do u just need to rise the ph level to kept cichlid fish


I get what you mean, but not knowing the pH you start with there is now way knowing if you need to rise it. Given the requirements of the fish I believe you mean, you may even need to lower it.


----------



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

hmm i think i will just buy a white clound and a oscar


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

David, do you have a picture of this White Cloud fish? They are minnows... and not at all like cichlids? :lol:

You want to put this in with an Oscar? It will be food, pronto. And I don't see your reasoning at all. Surely there is a mistake.


----------

